# Warning motorists of police presence



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Someone asked me if it was a violation to warn other motorists that there is an officer ahead or behind, whether it be by waving or flashing lights, etc. and I had no idea. He said a cop in NH stopped him for doing it one day and told him he couldn't do it, but didn't cite him. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

There was a thread about this a few months back...


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

if I see someone with their headlights flashing, I'm thinking defective equipment.... too bad if they work as soon as you stop 'em.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Failure to dim?


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

phuzz01 said:


> Failure to dim?


:dito:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Back in the day...of "light tags"...

When I saw someone doing the "flash" deal to warn folks of Mr. Radar "trap", I'd stop them and issue a warning for def eq and a light tag, which required that they took action to repair the defect within 7 days: their time and money to correct a 'defect'...

The last guy I stopped for this, 291 EB at x4 dry bridge, had a revoked license and several warrants...off to gaol as he cried "it's not faaaiiirrrr..."

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

failure to dim, defective equipment, interfering with police ops


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

For some reason when I think of guys doin' this stupid crap it reminds me of that scene at the end of Porkys !


----------



## PepsiCEO05 (Jun 24, 2007)

I always wondered why people flashed their lights at me and I just waved to them thinking they knew me.... but yeah now that I know what they were actually doing... it is stupid and I personally think it should warrant a citation.


----------

